# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Κρουαζιέρα στην άγονη με το Ιεράπετρα Λ

## vinman

Όπως έγραψα και στις θαλασσινές εικόνες ήταν ένα ταξίδι ονειρεμένο....ένα ταξίδι μαγικό....ένα ταξίδι απο αυτά που δεν θές να τελειώσουν....
Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα ακολουθήσει ένα πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ....γιατί σε αυτό το ταξίδι δεν ήμουν μόνος...είχα συνταξιδιώτες όλους εσάς....μαζί είδαμε την Πάτμο,τους Λειψούς,την Λέρο,την Κάλυμνο,την Κώ,την Σύμη και την Ρόδο...και μαζί θα ξαναταξιδέψουμε μέσα απο τις εικόνες....!!!
Προς το παρόν μία πρόγευση ''για το τι μας περιμένει''....ένα σκαρφάλωμα στα κλεφτά σε μία απαγορευμένη περιοχή μόνο για εσάς...για όλους τους καλούς φίλους αυτής της υπέροχης παρέας....!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58406

----------


## vinman

Πάμε λοιπόν να γνωρίσουμε το φιλόξενο αυτό πλοίο....
Τα κύρια καταστρώματα των επιβατών είναι 3.
Στο πρώτο επίπεδο βρίσκουμε την ρεσέψιον,το μαγαζακι του πλοίου και δύο αίθουσες με Pulman seats.
Ανεβαίνοντας ένα επίπεδο βρίσκουμε το εστιατόριο,το Self service,το κεντρικό σαλόνι και πλώρα τις καμπίνες.....επίσης πλώρα υπάρχει μία σκάλα που οδηγεί πάλι στο επίπεδο της ρεσέψιον όπου και υπάρχουν λίγες καμπίνες ακόμα....για να πάει κάποιος εκεί όμως πρέπει να ακολουθήσει το προηγούμενο δρομολόγιο μιας και υπάρχει το άνω γκαράζ ενδιάμεσα απο την ρεσέψιον και τις καμπίνες.
Ανεβαίνοντας ακόμα πιο πάνω συναντάμε το πρύμιο κατάστρωμα,την disco που λειτουργεί σαν σαλόνι,ακόμα ένα σαλόνι στο κέντρο,τις καμπίνες του πληρώματος και την γέφυρα!
Ας δούμε και φωτογραφίες απο όλα τα παραπάνω!!

*Κεντρικό γκαράζ*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58516


*Είσοδος επιβατών*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58517


*Διάδρομος καμπινών*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58518


*Δίκλινη εξωτερική καμπίνα*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58519
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58520

Αξίζει να σημειώσουμε ότι παρά το αρκετά δύσκολο δρομολόγιο με τις πολλές προσεγγίσεις σε λιμάνια το πλοίο παρέμενε πεντακάθαρο και όλο το πλήρωμα ήταν ευγενέστατο και εξυπηρετικότατο!!


....συνεχίζεται.....

----------


## vinman

*Διάδρομος κεντρικού σαλονιού/πλαινού καταστρώματος*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58521


*Θέσεις πούλμαν στην πρύμη*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58522


*Κεντρικό σαλόνι*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58523


*Το δεύτερο σαλόνι στο πάνω deck*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58524


*Η disco-σαλόνι* 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58525


Στο δρομολόγιο προς την Ρόδο λειτουργούσαν μόνο τα δύο μεγάλα σαλόνια του πλοίου.
Στο δρομολόγιο της επιστροφής όμως είχαν ανοίξει και την disco μιας και υπήρχε αρκετός κόσμος ιδίως απο Κάλυμνο,Λέρο και Λειψούς!


....συνεχίζεται....

----------


## vinman

Στο πλοίο δεν υπήρχαν ανεκμετάλλευτες γωνιές!!
Υπήρχαν ''μίνι σαλονάκια'' που και στα δύο δρομολόγια είχαν βολέψει αρκετούς επιβάτες.....
Η κουζίνα του πλοίου είχε υπέροχα φαγητά....ίσως η καλύτερη κουζίνα που έχω δοκιμάσει τα τελευταία χρόνια...ο μάγειρας του Ιεράπετρα σίγουρα κάνει την δουλειά του με απίστευτο κέφι και μεράκι...

*Μία απο τις ''γεμάτες'' γωνιές του πλοίου*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58526


*Το self service*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58527


*...και το εστιατόριο...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58528


*Ο χώρος που οδηγεί στην ρεσέψιον*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58529


*...και ένα απο τα πολλά κλιμακοστάσια...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58530



...συνεχίζεται....

----------


## φανούλα

Βάρα Μάνο, βάρα.....θα το αντέξουμε :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!

----------


## vinman

Τα καταστρώματα είναι η χαρά του καραβολάτρη....
Σε πάνε απο πρύμα πλώρα χωρίς να παρεμβάλεται κάτι ενδιάμεσα και στα δύο επίπεδα...

*Πλάνο γενικής διάταξης πλοίου*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58531


*Το μεγάλο κατάστρωμα της πρύμης*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58532


*¶ποψη απο τις ''περατζάδες'' του πλοίου*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58533
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58534
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58535

*Αυτή ήταν η γνωριμία μας με το όμορφο αυτό καράβι!!
Θέλω να ευχηθώ στο πλήρωμα του να έχει πάντα καλά ταξίδια και να είναι πάντα τόσο χαμογελαστοί και εξυπηρετικοί όπως ήταν σε αυτό το ταξίδι!
Το αφιέρωμα θα έχει και ένα Β' μέρος αυτή τη φορά  με εικονες απο το καθαρά μέρος του δρομολογίου του!*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε vinman οπως παντα Αψογος!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Να ρωτήσω κάτι πέρα από το υπέροχο αφιέρωμα του Μανώλη?Καμπίνες κάτω απ'το γκαράζ έχει αυτό το πλοίο?

----------


## polykas

_Μάνο υπέροχο το φωτορεπορτάζ του πλοίου.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.Περιμένουμε και εικόνες από τις προσεγγίσεις..._

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Μανολι τελιος πολλι καλι η ξεναγισι σου!! στι μεγαλι αγονι και ακομα εχουμε και αλες ε  :Razz: 

Μετάφραση στα ελληνικά:

   Μανόλη τέλειος πολύ καλή η ξενάγηση σου!! Στη μεγάλη άγονη και ακόμα έχουμε και άλλες ε;

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μανώλη εξαιρετική δουλειά!!!Υπέροχη ξενάγηση!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!*
*Περιμένουμε και τις φωτογραφίες από τις προσεγγίσεις του πλοίου....*

----------


## f/b kefalonia

φιλε μανωλη σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την ομορφη ξεναγηση!!!Αψογος!!!

----------


## cpt babis

Εξαιρετικο το ρεπορταζ σου φιλε Μανωλη!!!!!
Σε ευχαριστουμε!!!!!

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο φίλε vinman για την φοβερή ξενάγηση που μας προσέφερες! Να είσαι καλά να κάνεις πάντα τέτοια ταξίδια! Ευχαριστούμε και τον Νίκο...

----------


## vinman

Αφού σας ευχαριστήσω για τα καλά σας λόγια ήρθε η ώρα να ταξιδέψουμε παρέα για την άγονη.....!!
Το αφιέρωμα θα χωριστεί σε 2 μέρη....Το Α' μέρος θα περιλαμβάνει το δρομολόγιο μέχρι την Ρόδο και το Β' μέρος την επιστροφή απο Ρόδο!!
Το καθένα απο τα δύο αυτά μέρη θα είναι χωρισμένο σε ενότητες...
Πάμε λοιπόν να ξεκινήσουμε το όμορφο αυτό ταξίδι...!!!! 

*Αναχώρηση απο Πειραιά*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58600


*Ιδανικός καιρός για ταξίδι*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58601


*Παρέα με τον Κοραή για κάτι παραπάνω απο δύο ώρες*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58602
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58603


*Το Speedrunner III δεν ήθελε όμως την παρέα μας...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58604

----------


## vinman

*Μετά απο δύο ώρες βλέπουμε το Σούνιο....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58606


*...και λίγο αργότερα ο ήλιος αρχίζει τα παιχνίδια με τη θάλασσα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58608
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58609


*...όσπου αρχίζει σιγά σιγά να αποχωρεί για ξεκούραση...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58611


*...και δειλά δειλά το φεγγάρι να κάνει την εμφάνιση του....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58613

----------


## vinman

*...η νύχτα αρχίζει να απλώνεται έξω απο την Σέριφο...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58615


*...και το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται με απόλυτη γαλήνη μέσα στην νύχτα με προορισμό την Πάτμο...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58616


*...όπου φτάσαμε λίγα λεπτά πρίν τις 2 τα ξημερώματα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58617
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58618

*...και λίγα λεπτά πιο μετά αναχωρήσαμε για το επόμενο σταθμό μας...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58619

----------


## vinman

*...που δεν ήταν άλλος απο το όμορφο νησί στους Λειψούς....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58621


*...απο όπου και αναχωρήσαμε λίγα λεπτά αργότερα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58623


...η ώρα είχε ήδη πάει 03.00 και ενώ το πλοίο συνέχιζε κανονικά για Λέρο-Κάλυμνο και Κώ εγώ ήδη είχα συμπληρώσει έντεκα ώρες συνεχούς βόλτας σε εσωτερικούς και εξωτερικούς χώρους του πλοίου και έπρεπε να αποσυρθώ στην καμπίνα για λίγες ώρες ξεκούρασης ξέροντας ότι τα λιμάνια που δεν θα έβλεπα στη συνέχεια θα τα έβλεπα στο δρομολόγιο της επιστροφής....
Το πρωί σηκώθηκα γύρω στις 08.30 και αφού ήπιαμε τον απαραίτητο καφέ γα να ανοίξει το μάτι και ξέροντας ότι σε λίγο θα προσεγγίζαμε την Σύμη βγήκα στο κατάστρωμα για τις απαραιτητες φωτογραφίες...
*Έτσι λοιπόν λίγο μετά τις 09.30 μπαίναμε στην πανέμορφη Σύμη...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58625
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58626
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58627

----------


## vinman

*....μετά την γρήγορα αποβίβαση και επιβίβαση....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58628


*...αρχίσαμε να αφήνουμε πίσω μας το όμορφο αυτό νησί...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58629
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58630


*....και αφού βλέπαμε αριστερά την Σύμη να απομακρύνεται και δεξιά τα Τουρκικά παράλια....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58631


*...στο βάθος άρχισαν να φαίνονται και τα βουνά του νησιού των ιπποτών....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58632

----------


## vinman

*...μετά απο περίπου μία ώρα περάσαμε το ενυδρείο....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58633


*....και η Ρόδος πλέον απλωνόταν μπροστά μας....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58634
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58635


*...μπήκαμε στο λιμάνι για την μανούβρα....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58636


*...και στις 11.30 δέσαμε στο λιμάνι...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58637


*Ήταν ένα μαγικό ταξίδι 19.30 ωρών....που όμως δεν τελείωνε εδώ.....
Σε 5 ώρες υπάρχει και η επιστροφή...η περιπέτεια ξαναρχίζει....όπου και θα δούμε και τα υπόλοιπα νησιά του δρομολογίου που δεν καταφέραμε να δούμε την προηγούμενη νύχτα...!!!*


_Τέλος Α' μέρους!_

----------


## polykas

_Μάνο είσαι καταπληκτικός..._

----------


## Trakman

Μάνο, μας έχεις πάρει μαζί σου στο ταξίδι!!!!!!!!!!! Υπέροχο ρεπορτά!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μανώλη το πάθος σου για ταξίδι δεν κρύβεται... Οι εικόνες μιλούν για σένα... Έκανες μια υπέροχη δουλειά ! Μπράβο ! Σου Εύχομαι πάντα να ταξιδεύεις για να μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας τις εμπειρίες σου...

----------


## eliasaslan

Μανόλη κάπου εδώ τα λόγια στερεύουν... Πραγματικά μας άφησες έκπληκτους... Είσαι μοναδικός  :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστούμε παρα πολύ φίλε Μανώλη που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας αυτό το υπέροχο ταξίδι.Φανταστικό ρεπορταζ !!Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο σου.Να σαι καλά.

----------


## vinman

....αφού περιπλανηθήκαμε στην όμορφη πολή της Ρόδου για κάτι λιγότερο απο 5 ώρες,ήρθε η ώρα της επιστροφής....
*Το ρολόι δείχνει 16.07,και ήδη βρισκόμαστε έξω απο το πλοίο για την επιβίβαση....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58693


*...16.30 και το πλοίο αρχίζει να ξεκολάει απο τον ντόκο...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58694


*...και αφού περνάμε δίπλα απο το Blue Star 1....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58695


*...αφήνουμε πίσω το λιμάνι του Σμαραγδένιου νησιού....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58696


*...και φεύγουμε ολοταχώς για το λιμάνι της Σύμης περνώντας και πάλι μπροστά απο το ενυδρείο....με την μαγική συννεφιά να απλώνεται παντού....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58697


Μιάς και την Σύμη την είχαμε δεί το πρωί ήταν ευκαιρία για δύο ωρίτσες ύπνου στην καμπίνα του πλοίου....Το βράδυ που ερχόταν θα ήταν και αυτό μακρύ....

----------


## vinman

....μετά απο έναν ωραίο και άκρως απαραίτητο ύπνο δύο ωρών και φυσικά τον προβλεπόμενο καφεδάκι βγήκαμε και πάλι στο κατάστρωμα....ήδη είχε νυχτώσει για τα καλά και περίπου σε 1 ώρα θα φτάναμε στο λιμάνι της Κώ....
*Πράγματι 3 λεπτά πρίν τις 21.00 βλέπουμε την εικόνα δύο κόσμων...αριστερά τα φώτα απο το λιμάνι στην Κώ και δεξιά φώτα απο τα Τουρκικά παράλια....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58698


*...στις 21.00 είχαμε δέσει στο λιμάνι...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58699


*...το οποίο ήταν απελπιστικά άδειο μιας και λίγο νωρίτερα ο κόσμος είχε επιβιβαστεί στο Blue Star 1....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58700


*...και έτσι 5 λεπτά μετά την άφιξη μας είχαμε ήδη ξεκινήσει για τον επόμενο σταθμό του δρομολογίου....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58701


*...την Κάλυμνο όπου και φτάσαμε ακριβώς μία ώρα αργότερα....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58702

----------


## vinman

*...με την εικόνα απο την χώρα να μαγεύει...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58707


*....και την εικόνα πάνω απο το λιμάνι να είναι θεική....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58708
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58709


*...στο λιμάνι αυτή τη φορά αρκετός κόσμος για επιβίβαση και αρκετά φορτηγά...μαζί δεμένα τα Ολύμπιος Απόλλων και Ολύμπιος Ζευς...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58710


*...τρία τέταρτα μετά και ενώ ήταν 10.49 το πλοίο αναχώρησε για το επόμενο λιμάνι....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58711

----------


## leonidas

Μανωλη το ρεπορταζ σου ειναι φανταστικοτατο με μαγικες ληψεις και εκφρασεις !!!  :Cool: 

Συνεχισε ετσι!  :Very Happy: 

Περιμενουμε με αγωνια την συνεχεια του ταξιδιου σου!  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*...που είναι φυσικά η Λέρος....!!Το ρολόι δείχνει 3 λεπτά πριν τα μεσάνυχτα όταν αρχίσαμε να μπαίνουμε στο λιμάνι...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58712


[B]..εδώ το πρόγραμμα αλλάζει λίγο,κατεβαίνω κάτω,βγαίνω έξω απο το πλοίο για να συναντήσω τον καλό μας φίλο Ηλία (eliasaslan) ο οποίος έχει κατέβει στο λιμάνι για μια γρήγορη συνάντηση μελών του Ναυτιλία!!![/B]

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58713


...το πλοίο και εδώ παίρνει αρκετό κόσμο και έτσι έχω την ευκαιρία να τα πώ με τον Ηλία χωρίς το άγχος της γρήγορης αναχώρησης....
*Αφού έχουν περάσει σχεδόν 20 λεπτά φτάνει η ώρα να αποχαιρετίσω τον καλό μας φίλο και να ξαναμπώ πάλι στο πλοίο....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58714


*...και δύο λεπτά πρίν τις 00.30 το πλοίο αναχωρεί για Λειψούς....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58715


...αφού περιπλανηθήκαμε για λίγο ακόμα στο πλοίο πήγαμε προς την καμπίνα μας απο όπου και είδαμε και την άφιξη μας στους Λειψούς....Η ώρα έχει πάει ήδη τρείς παρά και είναι ώρα για λίγο ύπνο πάλι μιας και το πρωί ήθελα να σηκωθώ νωρίς για να τραβήξω εικόνες απο την ανατολή του ηλίου...!!!!
Πράγματι ένα τέταρτο πρίν τις 07.00 είμαι ήδη έξω στο κατάστρωμα παρέα με καφέ,τσιγάρο και την φωτογραφική μηχανή....Ο καιρός παραμένει αρκετά καλός....και έτσι μου δίνετε η ευκαιρία για μερικές μαγικές εικόνες....
*Ο ήλιος ανατέλει και ο ουρανός γεμίζει με χρώματα....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58716

----------


## vinman

*...λίγο μετά τις 07.00 και περνάμε έξω απο τα χωριά του Captain Leo,στην νότια Σύρο....Ήδη ο καιρός έχει αρχίσει να έχει κάποια τσιμπιματάκια που δεν υπήρχαν πρίν...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58717


*....το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται έξω απο την Σύρο....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58718


*...και σχεδόν μισή ώρα αργότερα έχει ξημερώσει για τα καλά....**...με αρκετή συννεφιά όμως....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58719


*...αφήνοντας την Σύρο ο καιρός αρχίζει να φουσκώνει περισσότερο.....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58720


*...και σχεδόν τρία τέταρτα αργότερα έχει αγριέψει για τα καλά....παιχνίδια της θάλασσας σε τόση λίγη ώρα...απο την ηρεμία στην απόλυτη αγριότητα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58721

----------


## vinman

*...κάτω απο την Κύθνο ο καιρός πέφτει λίγο....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58722


*...όμως βγαίνοντας και πάλι πιο ανοιχτά ο καιρός ξαναρχίζει τα δικά του παιχνίδια...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58723


*...με αποτέλεσμα για μία φωτογραφία ''να κάνω μπάνιο ολόκληρος''....!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58724


*...ο καιρός παραμένει ο ίδιος.....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58725


*...και μόνο όταν αρχίζει να αχνοφαίνεται το Σούνιο ηρεμεί κάπως....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58726


*...το Σούνιο όμως στην επιστροφή προκάλει και ένα σφίξιμο του στομαχιού....είναι ένα σημάδι ότι το ταξίδι σε λίγο φτάνει στο τέλος του...*

----------


## vinman

*...ήδη έχουμε μπεί στο seperation,και η θάλασσα πλέον δεν θυμίζει σε τίποτα το πως ήταν λίγο πρίν...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58732


*...λίγο έξω απο τα φανάρια δίνουμε προτεραιότητα στο Απόλλων Ελλάς...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58733


*...και λίγο μετά τις 11.30 έχουμε μπεί και εμείς στο λιμάνι βλέποντας αραγμένο στην Ακτή Βασιλειάδη το Κρήτη 1 που περιμένει την επισκευή απο την βλάβη που είχε την προηγούμενη ημέρα....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58734


*...σε λίγο είμαστε μπροστά απο την πλώρη του Λατώ...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58735


*...και 3 λεπτά πρίν τις 12.00 το Ιεράπετρα πραγματοποιεί την τελευταία μανούβρα για αυτό το ταξίδι των 19.30 ωρών απο Ρόδο....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58736


*39 ώρες πραγματικής θαλασσινής απόλαυσης είχαν ήδη περάσει στο παρελθόν...ένα ταξίδι που πραγματικά θα μείνει χαραγμένο στην καρδιά μας...ένα ταξίδι που δίκαια το ονόμασα ''Ταξίδι στο όνειρο''....!!!
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την υπομονή σας και τον χρόνο που περιμένατε για να δείτε κάποιες εικόνες που πιστεύω ότι αξίζει να τις ζήσετε όλοι....!!!
Ραντεβού στην επόμενη περιπέτεια...!!!!*

----------


## cpt babis

Μανο συγχαρητηρια οι εικονες και εκφρασεις σου με ταξιδεψανε εμενα και ολο το nautilia !!!!!!
Να εισαι παντα καλα!!!!
Σε ευχαριστουμε!!!!!!!!

----------


## diagoras

Υπεροχο το φωτορεπορταζ Μανωλη με κατατοπιστικες και υπεροχες φωτογραφιες.Μερη που πραγματικα αποτυπωνονται με τον καλυτερο τροπο στον φακο σου και μου δινει την αισθηση οτι εκανα κι εγω αυτο το υπεροχο ταξιδι.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Mανώλη,*

*Τι να πω??Τα λόγια είναι περιττά μπροστά στην δουλειά σου η οποία είναι υπέροχη!!!!Εικόνες και λόγια που μας κάνουν να νιώθουμε ότι είμασταν και εμείς σε αυτό το ''Ταξίδι στο όνειρο...''!!!!*
*Να είσαι πάντα καλά,γερός και δυνατός και σου εύχομαι να μην σταματήσεις ποτέ να κάνεις αυτό που αγαπάς....!!!*
*Σε ευχαριστούμε και πάλι..!!!!*

----------


## φανούλα

Θα συμφωνήσω με τους προλαλύσαντες... απλά Μ-Α-Γ-Ι-Κ-Ο!!!
Σ' ευχαριστούμε πάααρα πολύ Μάνο και με το καλό να πας στο επόμενο "ταξίδι σου στο όνειρο"!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Ο αγαπητός Vinman, όπως βλέπουμε αγαπητοί φίλοι είναι ένας ξεχωριστός άνθρωπος. Ένας μοναδικός καραβολάτρης, ο οποίος διαθέτει στην σωστή ποσότητα την γλυκιά και όμορφη τρέλα με τις όμορφες εικόνες και τις αυθεντικές καραβολατρικές στιγμές... 

Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι όλο το ταξίδι του με το Ιεράπετρα Λ... Το προτίμησε από τα υπερσύγχρονα Blue Star.. καθόταν με τις ώρες στα καταστρώματα για φωτογραφήσεις... Η υπέροχη δίκλινη καμπίνα του ήταν η μόνη παραπονεμένη του ταξιδιού, καθώς την τίμησε μόλις 11 ώρες σε ένα 40ωρο ταξίδι..

Ήθελα πολύ να βρίσκομαι στην Λέρο, και τα κατάφερα τελικά. Ήθελα πάρα πολύ να γνωρίσω αυτό το άτομο, και επιβεβαιόθηκα. Είναι και θα είναι για εμένα μία ξεχωριστή προσωπικότητα, από την οποία έχω ήδη αντλήσει αρκετά θετικά δειδάγματα, κυρίως για ναυτιλιακά θεματάκια..  :Wink:  :Very Happy: . Δεν θα επεκταθώ περισσότερο, ας περάσουμε σε 2 φωτογραφίες

Μία φωτογραφία του ξεχωριστού Μάνου λοιπόν, έξω από τον καταπέλτη της Ιεράπετρας.. Η φωτογραφική πάντα στα χέρια  :Smile: ...


DSC_0126.JPG


Και τέλος, ας δούμε ολόκληρη την κυρία... Σκουριασμένη μας ήρθε εξωτερικά, αλλά ποτέ δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι πρέπει να είναι κούκλα και λαμπερή στις καραβολατρικές καρδιές μας..

Λέρος, Σάββατο 26 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009...  :Cool: 


DSC_0127.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

Βλέπω Ηλία, ο Μάνος κρατάει γλυκά??? ¶ντε τυχεροί Αθηναίοι σας έφεξε πάλι!!! Σας πήρε γλυκά ο vinman :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

Τέλος, άλλο ένα ενεργό μέλος του φόρουμ μας, έκανε γι ακόμα μια φορά ότι περνούσε από το χέρι του για μας και για το φίλτατο vinman που έτρεξε αμέσως να τον υποδεχτεί για τα λίγα λεπτά παραμονής του στο λιμάνι της Λέρου!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Ηλία!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Μανώλη και εγώ θα ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω πάρα πολύ για αυτή την ξενάγηση στο "ΟΝΕΙΡΟ"......Είναι μία καταπληκτική εμπειρία το να ταξιδεύεις για 40 ώρες! Μπράβο και να συνεχίσεις έτσι!! :Wink: 

Ηλία η βραδυνή σου δεν παίζεται!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

> Μανώλη και εγώ θα ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω πάρα πολύ για αυτή την ξενάγηση στο "ΟΝΕΙΡΟ"......Είναι μία καταπληκτική εμπειρία το να ταξιδεύεις για 40 ώρες! Μπράβο και να συνεχίσεις έτσι!!
> 
> Ηλία η βραδυνή σου δεν παίζεται!!!!!!



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Νίκο, είναι τραβηγμένη με την φωτογραφική του πατέρα μου  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Νίκο, είναι τραβηγμένη με την φωτογραφική του πατέρα μου


Η δικιά σου δεν κάνει θαύματα???? :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## laz94

Vinman το ρεπορταζ σου ειναι πραγματικά ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ!!! :Wink: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ! Να 'σαι πάντα καλά! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Με τη σειρά μου, αφού περίμενα να τελειώσει η " άγονη γραμμή " θέλω να πω στον Μάνο ευχαριστούμε που μας ταξίδεψες με τισ φωτογραφίες σου. Ζηλέψαμε που είσαι ο πρώτος ναυτιλιώτης που συνάντησες τον Ηλία στην έδρα του και κάτι θα κάνουμε να τον επισκεφθούμε κι εμείς. Ευχαριστώ για τις φωτογραφίες του Μέγα Γυαλού και των Αγκαθωπών από τη ν νότια Σύρο. ¶ργησα να σε ξυπνήσω 10 λεφτά.... :Very Happy:  Συγχαρητήρια και ευχαριστούμε για όλα.

----------


## Rocinante

Καλα δεν το πιστευω. Δεν εχω ξαναδει αναλογο αφιερωμα.Δεν εχω λογια να σε ευχαριστησω Μανωλη για οτι εκανες.Πραγματικα δεν ηθελα να τελειωσει το αφιερωμα οσο εβλεπα ολα αυτα.

----------


## eliasaslan

> Με τη σειρά μου, αφού περίμενα να τελειώσει η " άγονη γραμμή " θέλω να πω στον Μάνο ευχαριστούμε που μας ταξίδεψες με τισ φωτογραφίες σου. Ζηλέψαμε που είσαι ο πρώτος ναυτιλιώτης που συνάντησες τον Ηλία στην έδρα του και κάτι θα κάνουμε να τον επισκεφθούμε κι εμείς. Ευχαριστώ για τις φωτογραφίες του Μέγα Γυαλού και των Αγκαθωπών από τη ν νότια Σύρο. ¶ργησα να σε ξυπνήσω 10 λεφτά.... Συγχαρητήρια και ευχαριστούμε για όλα.



Δυστυχώς με συνάντησε στην έδρα μου πολύ κουρασμένο, καθώς μία ώρα πριν τελείωσε ο έκτακτος φιλικος αγώνας του τμήματός μου στο μπάσκετ (παιδικό) με τους εφήβους της ομάδας.. Ευτυχώς τα πρόλαβα όλα. 

Όσο για την πιθανή οργανωμένη και προγραμματισμένη επίσκεψή σας στο νησί μας, θέλω να σας ξαναπώ ότι εγώ, ο πατέρας μου και οι δικοί μας άνθρωποι εδώ στο νησί (captain καταλαβαίνεις ποιους εννοώ) περιμένουμε να περάσει ο καιρός και να αρχίσουν οι συζητήσεις για να πραγματοποιηθεί με απόλυτη επιτυχία  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Giovanaut

Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο Μανο για την υπεροχη περιγραφη σου.
Με κατι τετοιες περιγραφες μπορεις να ταξιδευεις ακομη κι αν εισαι κλεισμενος στο διαμερισμα μιας μεγαλουπολης....!!!!

Γερος να εισαι να ταξιδευεις και να μας παιρνεις μαζι σου.....

Οσο για τη συναντηση με τον Ηλια, φανταζομαι σκηνες απειου καλους.....


Οπως κι εδω πανω πριν λιγο καιρο........!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thanos75

> *...με την εικόνα απο την χώρα να μαγεύει...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58707
> 
> 
> *....και την εικόνα πάνω απο το λιμάνι να είναι θεική....*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58708
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58709
> ...


Τί να πω φίλε μου...και οι φωτογραφίες και οι περιγραφές ήταν το κάτι άλλο.  Πραγματικά σε ζήλεψα με την καλή έννοια.  Επανέρχομαι μάλιστα σε πρόταση που είχα κάνει σε άλλο post για μια τέτοιου είδους εκδρομή στα Δωδεκάνησα την ερχόμενη άνοιξη

----------


## filippos_

Πραγματικά Μάνο σ'ευχαριστούμε γι'αυτές τις τόσο φοβερές-καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες που μας χάρισες,είναι όλες απίθανες.Μπράβο σου επίσησ για το κουράγιο σου.

----------

